# NAMM 2020 New Releases



## gsilbers (Jan 16, 2020)

I guess a thread to update all the cool new things...and my silly take on it.

Relab System 6000 reverb. (there is some overlap in naming or vss3 so not sure exactly whats going on w this)

Universal Audio LUNA - a DAW (go figure)

Moog Subsequent 25. - like the slim phatty and sub 37 had a kid.

SSL new audio interface desktop. price is quite competitive. I thought i was missing some zeros.

Apogee audio interface - now this is the oposite. very expensive for what it is and thought had too many zeros.

Behringer Roland Systemm100 euro rack - amazing price. time to make my junkie xl modular wall that will whoo directors.

Berhinger Sure 57 mic clone SL 75C - i need my Mr Bean copying someone elses test meme for this one.

Waves audio OVox vocal processor plugin. MSRP $383838389383989379379883.99 but intro price at $29.99 (or something, this week.. maybe next one too... hmmm... super exclusive sale price the next month.

AVID - MTRX audio interface. but they have been hated to much for their biz practices and these random changes . hated less than adobe though. the interface is like $7k. 

Warm audio SSL bus comp - obviuosly they cant call it the ssl buss comp, but i can. and i can also say - hope they get some original ideas but heck.. its a good clone at a great price.

PSP plugins infinite strip - its like slate digitals plugins in 500 format looking grpahics. scratch that.. its EXACTLY like that.

Korg - full size ms20 synth. and a ARP2600. and a few others.

Dave smith - the sequencial pro 3. its like the matrixbrute without the matrix. eye catching. (edit), its monophonic. damn... id be happy w paraphonic. c'mon dave...


Roland - some sort of software update to use the plugin synth or sounds across the roland and other digital synths. Im guessing roland decided to stay put in the 90s digital world while berhinger is killing it.

Novation launch key mini - its like for baby yoda .

RME - new babyface and a few other interfaces.

Persons IOstation 24c - just in case you where wondering if there where any more audio interfaces... this one grabs from the faderport type design. not sure why the 24 on the name. its 2x2 in and out.

IK multimedia 0 AXE I/0 audio interface. seems its for guitar players with onboard dsp.

Behringer CAT synth. another clone of the old cat synth. these folks will clone my mom one day w/o me knowing!

Roland - a cyberpunk type of midi piano (GPX-F1) out of these world.. really these guys must be on something until their dad came in and said, do a normal midi controller and they also released the A-88 MKII.

Arturia - then came arturia with its 88 midi keyboard version at an astonishing price. i think itll be a hit here in VI. keylab essential at $350.

Arturia - Keystep pro. its like 16 keystep. looks cool.

Nord - Wave 2. some wavetable synth... im still waiting for a new nord modular . am i right or ami right? 

Guitars - a whole bunch of guitars that all look what guitar center looked liked in the 90s. its like that world is stuck... yet its like 20 times bigger than anything else in the music/pro audio world and joe satriani name is in at least 20 new prodcuts.

Output - Barefoot monitors. its like a saturday morning cartoon crossover episode. you dont know why or if it makes sense... but still enjoyable.




just random gossip and news. youll have to google for the links and prices.


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 16, 2020)

One to add:

Plasmonic - a new soft synth from Brian Clevinger (creator of Absynth)... sounds quite good from the early demos!


----------



## AllanH (Jan 16, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> ...
> 
> Dave smith - the sequencial pro 3. its like the matrixbrute without the matrix. eye catching. (edit), its monophonic. damn... id be happy w paraphonic. c'mon dave...



Thank you for this summary.

Regarding the Pro3, the specs says: "3-voice paraphonic mode with individually-gated envelopes per oscillator"

At least that part of the world has not gone mad 

ADDED: It's sort interesting in that it's two VCOs and a wavetable "oscillator" instead of the common 3 VCOs. I'll be interesting to understand how this works.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 16, 2020)

AllanH said:


> Thank you for this summary.
> 
> Regarding the Pro3, the specs says: "3-voice paraphonic mode with individually-gated envelopes per oscillator"
> 
> ...



ah cool. i saw somewhere paraphonic, then saw one press release sayng mono.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 17, 2020)

so RME went AVB instead of dante. or i missed it. 
but new io

_*12Mic*, *AVB Tool* and *M-1610 Pro* _


----------



## chapbot (Jan 17, 2020)

I was really excited to see the new personal SSL interface


----------



## Karma (Jan 17, 2020)

Just a heads up, we have copies of Albion NEO over at our booth also. Come say hi!


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 17, 2020)

Ah. Dave Smith. Love it.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 18, 2020)

Not at namm but still counts

Behringer new moog eurorack modules









Behringer clones over 20 Moog modules for Eurorack


NAMM 2020: Behringer continues to make waves at NAMM, despite not being at the convention, with another modular announcement. The System 55 takes inspiration from the classic Moog System 55, continuing Behringer’s storm into the modular world. Just a day after announcing its first true foray...




www.musictech.net


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 18, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> Guitars - a whole bunch of guitars that all look what guitar center looked liked in the 90s.



Those were the days.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 18, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> Novation launch key mini - its like for baby yoda .


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 18, 2020)

Pro Tools folder tracks. Looks to be well implemented.

Better late than never.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 19, 2020)

So far the most interesting from NAMM 2020 was for me that Emotional Viola will be ready soon and that most (or all?) of the SWAM instruments coming to iPad which would maybe bring be a step closer to migrate back from a macbook to an iPad as main device for music production (yes, no joke).


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 19, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> Pro Tools folder tracks. Looks to be well implemented.
> 
> Better late than never.
> 
> ...




so true. those session get hugggeee.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 19, 2020)

Cinebient said:


> So far the most interesting from NAMM 2020 was for me that Emotional Viola will be ready soon and that most (or all?) of the SWAM instruments coming to iPad which would maybe bring be a step closer to migrate back from a macbook to an iPad as main device for music production (yes, no joke).



for me was the dave smith pro3 and the behringer modular. even though behringer did its own thing. im guessing many folks dont like them at namm.. with stealing their design and all.. (patent expired but stil, kinda low brow). still.. pretty cheap modular setup. 

and i think that new 88 keyboard controller from arturia is going to be talked about a lot here at VI.


----------



## yvez (Jan 19, 2020)

Behringer products are interesting specially the ARP 2600 clone


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 19, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> i think that new 88 keyboard controller from arturia is going to be talked about a lot here at VI.


The Roland one is more interesting to me because it supports MIDI 2.0, but you could be right about the Arturia controller generating interest here. I doubt I'll buy either though. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 19, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> The Roland one is more interesting to me because it supports MIDI 2.0, but you could be right about the Arturia controller generating interest here. I doubt I'll buy either though.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff




yes, that roland looked great too. but the price for the arturia 88 controller was impressive. 
at least more attention on 88 key midi controller though.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 19, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> Behringer Roland Systemm100 euro rack - amazing price. time to make my junkie xl modular wall that will whoo directors.


Yeah, let's see who first fills two of those Behringer cases with 100 and 55's 
And the 2600, CS80 doesn't look too impossible anymore.

Imagine that, back in 2019 buying a 100 and a 55 system was almost impossible yet alone a 2600 :O

/Anders


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 20, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> Pro Tools folder tracks. Looks to be well implemented.
> 
> Better late than never.
> 
> ...


That's great...about damn time. LOL


----------



## kessel (Jan 20, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> Waves audio OVox vocal processor plugin. MSRP $383838389383989379379883.99 but intro price at $29.99 (or something, this week.. maybe next one too... hmmm... super exclusive sale price the next month.



Unfortunately its intro price is $70, for $30 I would have definitely bought it already. $70 seems to me more like the price this plugin should cost regularly, which I guess is what Waves is going to do, put an overpriced sum as a "regular" price, then strike it out and put a normal price on it as if it were a big sale you cannot miss...

Either way I might end up buying it, I like its sound and possibilities


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 20, 2020)

kessel said:


> Unfortunately its intro price is $70, for $30 I would have definitely bought it already. $70 seems to me more like the price this plugin should cost regularly, which I guess is what Waves is going to do, put an overpriced sum as a "regular" price, then strike it out and put a normal price on it as if it were a big sale you cannot miss...
> 
> Either way I might end up buying it, I like its sound and possibilities



That’s what waves does w all it’s plugins. Just wait 3 months or the next holiday. Maybe Valentine’s Day? It’ll soon go to $29.99 and everyone knows it so everyone just waits. 
That’s their game. Flash sales and real price vs 90% discount so it always looks like a good deal but their base price is now common knowledge that it’s 29.99... and it’s not, then just wait a bit. There is another thread I made called race to the bottom and my issues with doing price dumping.


----------

